# Memorization Aid???



## VinnyC (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Brothers! Just to pass some good news, I was initiated to EA this past week! Great stuff that I will never forget! All I can say is that I am excited that I am among brothers who are proud of what they are and do. 
 I do have a question though. It was recommended that I could use the "**************" training aid, but only when I am alone, since I took an oath. My questions is, has this helped anyone? I've seen some pages and it is too confusing to cypher. I know the best way is to keep getting together with my teacher, but sometimes our times doesn't sync.  I was also told that if I do get the book, it stays at home, in my drawer and taken out ONLY when I'm alone. Like I said, it was recommended only for my own time.  :thumbup:   Thanks! God Bless.


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't even know it existed until I was raised...didn't need it.  My Mentor/instructor did an outstanding job of teaching me...


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 1, 2012)

VinnyC said:


> It was recommended that I could use the "King Solomon and his Followers" training aid, but only when I am alone, since I took an oath.


 
Who ever told you this did you a grave disservice. Until you turn in your Master's work it is a Masonic violation for you to have possession or access to said book.


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Feb 1, 2012)

I say you just meet with your teacher or another brother from your lodge. I never used that book nor did I know it existed. This is how our ancient brothers studied. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 1, 2012)

VinnyC said:


> Hello Brothers! Just to pass some good news, I was initiated to EA this past week! Great stuff that I will never forget! All I can say is that I am excited that I am among brothers who are proud of what they are and do.
> I do have a question though. It was recommended that I could use the "**************" training aid, but only when I am alone, since I took an oath. My questions is, has this helped anyone? I've seen some pages and it is too confusing to cypher. I know the best way is to keep getting together with my teacher, but sometimes our times doesn't sync.  I was also told that if I do get the book, it stays at home, in my drawer and taken out ONLY when I'm alone. Like I said, it was recommended only for my own time.  :thumbup:   Thanks! God Bless.



Technically this is a big NO NO. It's confusing because you shouldn't have access to it at this time. The "Blue Book" should not be used as a substitute for a proper instructor. Here's the deal...don't rush the Craft. Who cares if it takes hard work and accommodating different schedules to progress through the degrees. Masonry isn't about how quickly you can progress, but understanding the work.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2012)

I knew of "the book" but never used it. As a matter of fact I didn't get a copy for myself until a few months after I was raised. My instructor was a Sheriff and sometimes it was just impossible for us to meet during a few of the weeks I was learning my cat lectures. We just got together when we could. One thing I found useful was doing our work at the Lodge. As we went through the memorization work we did it in the Lodge room and it helped me understand what was being taught easier. Being able to see what I was learning was a big help. My advice is don't rush it because it will come to you. When it clicks you will know and then it is all down hill from there. Oh, and one more thing do your best to learn the questions as well since this helps not only in memorizing the lecture it also helps you if you go for that certificate.


----------



## Txmason32 (Feb 1, 2012)

it took me almost a year to turn all my work in ....mostly my fault due to i really thought i would NEVER learn the EA lol . now its my favoright degree and i can recite it all day because i took my time and learned it . My instructor made me ask and answer the questions so it took me almost 10 months or more to do the EA but his plan was that if i get the foundation set then the rest would be cake . HE was right !!! I think the book has its place but not untill your raised ,but honestly if men attended lodge regularly and we had education they wouldnt need the book ! Study the EA my brother and learn it Q&A and i promise you will be blessed . I tell you to learn Q&A like i tell my son "Do more than whats expected of you and you will always be a rock star !!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 1, 2012)

VinnyC said:


> I know the best way is to keep getting together with my teacher, but sometimes our times doesn't sync.  I was also told that if I do get the book, it stays at home, in my drawer and taken out ONLY when I'm alone. Like I said, it was recommended only for my own time.



Hey, congrats on getting initiated!  Glad to hear it finally went through.  I was never told about the book until I was raised.  I knew my father had one, but I didn't know what it was till someone from Mt. Hiram told me about it after I had gotten raised.  When I was told about  it, they had told me not to bring it onto lodge property and also not to show it to anyone that wasn't a Master Mason.  Especially to a Brother that hasn't been raised yet.  

After getting one, I am really glad that I didn't get it until after my Masters.  It does help out a bit, but its best to go with tradition and learn your work the old fashioned way and the way the work was designed.  That way it makes the proper impression on your mind.  I just recently had two close friends initiated and told them the same thing about the book because someone had said something to them about it.  Also, once you learn to decypher it, it becomes a temptation to do some further reading when right now you should just be focused on the work that is assigned to you.  

Best advice (at least in my humble opinion) is to just tuck it away and forget you have it until you have been raised.  Just like Bro. Blake said, it doesn't replace a proper instructor and don't rush the Craft.  Cherish the experience of meeting with your instructor when you can.  The memory of learning the work through him will stick with you and be a better memory than looking back and reading it from a "codebook"..lol  Whether or not schedules sync up, you will make your journey   I am glad to see the abundance of Brothers here that are surprised about this and not too supportive of an EA using the codebook..lol

Good luck, and again, CONGRATS!  You finally got to do it


----------



## JJones (Feb 1, 2012)

An EA at my lodge was told to get a copy of that book as well. :blink: 

It's a shame it was suggested for you to buy it before you were raised.  My opinion is to tuck it away until you turn in your Master's proficiency and don't tell anyone that you have it because if the wrong person found out then they might stir something up.


----------



## Brother Maples (Feb 1, 2012)

My Brother congrats on the EA, durring your investigation you should have been informed that you will have to commit a good bit of time in memmorizing the three degrees. Find the time and follow thru, there is no better way to learn the work than from a knowlegabe brother from mouth to ear. I myself knew of the book when I went thru my degree work but never bought it nor did I want it.


----------



## CTx Mason (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to The Craft Brother!  Texas work is respected greatly in Masonry. Upon reflection, had I cheated and used a book, I would have missed some very valuable bonds with the brothers at my lodge which I credit to their dedication to teaching and the time it took. 
NONE of which I feel was wasted, the time, effort or friendships. Remember that it is the quality of the journey through the degrees and the bonds you build thereon that are the true value, not burning through the work as fast as you can.


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicely said. I was initiated in CA, received my FC in CA, and became a Master Mason in Texas. The memorization and work is quite different. I love the fact that Texas is only mouth to ear because I bonded well with the brothers who helped teach me and also feel it made me love the craft more.  Especially because I know every little word.


----------



## Mac (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a bit of a deviation from the original purpose of this thread, but...

I sure wish Grand Lodge would publish their own correct cypher so that EVERYBODY was on the same page (pun not intended).

We know the cyphers are out there.  Why not sell a sanctioned one?  And don't say Grand Lodge isn't in the publishing business.  The Monitor and Law Book are proof that they are.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mac said:


> I sure wish Grand Lodge would publish their own correct cypher so that EVERYBODY was on the same page (pun not intended).



I kind of wish the codebooks weren't even out there, but since they are and are everywhere, I am kind of in agreeance with this as well.  If the GL would put out or support a specific book, while having specific rules or laws regarding the usage, it could be a bit beneficial as it keeps everyone on the exact same page.  I don't, however, think that the codebooks should ever have a place in lodge.  I know some Brothers use the Monitor as an aid to memory during lodge, but seeing what the cypher books have makes it too easy to run through it without trying to jog your own memory.  This brings up a question that I have, but will ask in the proper thread.


----------



## JJones (Feb 2, 2012)

The best reason I can think of comes from our obligations.  If a Grand Lodge were to print an 'official' cypher whereby the secrets of our fraternity could be discovered by the uninitiated and unprepared then that might upset some people.  The same process seems like it would also demean that aspect of our obligation...and if one part of the obligations doesn't mean much, how does that reflect upon the rest?

That's just my thoughts anyhow.  Cyphers are very useful study tools but I also agree with the brother above who wishes they didn't even exist.  So...I guess I'm on the fence. 

Regardless, I strongly agree they have no place within the lodge, especially during actual work.  We conduct our business in Chapter and Council straight out of books (not even coded) and it's not impressive because nobody learns the work.


----------



## VinnyC (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Brothers, for all your opinions and inputs!!!!! I would click on all the Thank you buttons but there are too many for my slow laptop. LOL. As you can see, I am new to this. As I remembered him saying, and I must've worded my original thread a bit wrong; I was ONLY to use it if I forgot a certain word in a phrase that is not often used in the our modern english and be able to determine what small words are used like, by, the, or, is. It's a good thing I didn't go out and get it!! I will learn.
 However, I agree that every Texas Mason should be on the same page as some Brothers here stated. I also, now that I am part of the Fraternity; I don't think its good for the benefit of our beloved Craft for bookstores or what-not to sell Freemason "ritual" books off the shelf as I have seen, regardless if the "phrases" are the same or not from one lodge to another. 
 Bro Mike S., I would like for you to show up when I make Masters. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 2, 2012)

VinnyC said:


> Bro Mike S., I would like for you to show up when I make Masters. Hopefully soon!



For sure, Brother.  All I need to know is when and I'll be there.  I'm right down the road so I can most likely make it to your FC and whenever you turn in your work for the degrees as well.  Have fun learning the work


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Feb 3, 2012)

I removed this post...


----------

